# Dumb question... Do runts grow slower?



## TheMutleyCrue (Jan 30, 2015)

This is probably a dumb question, but I can't help but ask:laugh:

Does the runt of the litter(in any dog breed, but I'm generalizing towards GSD) grow more slower and mature slower than it's older siblings? I find that my pups brothers are all looking pretty big now and seem to have more substance and my male, who is the runt, seems to be on the smaller side still at eleven months... so... yeah?:laugh::crazy:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My boy is the runt, his sister was twice his size at birth. Today, he outweighs her by 10+lbs, and is taller. I do not know about any of his brothers though.. Give your dog time, he will catch up. Enjoy


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

TheMutleyCrue said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but I can't help but ask:laugh:
> 
> Does the runt of the litter(in any dog breed, but I'm generalizing towards GSD) grow more slower and mature slower than it's older siblings? I find that my pups brothers are all looking pretty big now and seem to have more substance and my male, who is the runt, seems to be on the smaller side still at eleven months... so... yeah?:laugh::crazy:


There is some interesting reading on this on the internet. If you search "what makes a runt a runt. I didn't know that they are found during pregnancy in a specific part of the females body. I also didn't know that this placement restricts certain blood flow and nutrient supply that the other pups receive. Further, once born if they have a hard time competing for feedings with their larger sibs, that can further restrict their early growth (unless they are supplement fed to compensate). These early "handicaps" can make a runt stay smaller - but most are able to catch up to their sibs quickly. Those that can't in the wild, simply don't make it. The sick or weak are "selected out" by the Female when newborn. 

I had a pregnant female that was only about 10 days out from delivering. She was full of pups and aborted one. She turned around and ate it, rested for a little while, cleaned herself up and went back about her routine with the other dogs. She delivered 11 healthy pups 10 days later.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never heard this theory "There is some interesting reading on this on the internet. If you search "what makes a runt a runt. I didn't know that they are found during pregnancy in a specific part of the females body. I also didn't know that this placement restricts certain blood flow and nutrient supply that the other pups receive. Further, once born if they have a hard time competing for feedings with their larger sibs, that can further restrict their early growth (unless they are supplement fed to compensate)."

I have had several litters with 10 to 13 pups all thrive , all live to prodigious ages with active lives -- no runts.

this male does not look runty -- he looks to be a young dog , with a finer frame . 

the gsd is by breed standard a medium sized dog .

we are used to the oversize dogs as being standard

the dog has good functional working conformation


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advise/what-is-the-runt-of-the-litter:html

Here is one article. Link may not work but it should be easy to find.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by a runt. If the smallest dog in a litter is a runt just because not all dogs can be the exact same size, then yes he might end up smaller. I wouldn't say it's because they grow slower. Not every dog in a litter will end up exactly the same size, especially if they didn't come out that way.

To me though, a runty puppy generally is one that is significantly smaller and delayed. Often these dogs don't make it without pretty serious intervention (and many still don't make it). Both my current male GSDs had a runt, neither survived. The runt in Nikon's litter passed away around 7 weeks of age and the runt in Legend's litter I want to say before 3 weeks. At 4.5 weeks of age, the runt in Nikon's litter was 1/3 the size of the largest puppy. Nikon was the smallest male, but by no means runty (he is well proportioned, "V" rated and correctly medium sized).

Big difference between simply labeling the smallest puppy a "runt" and a dog really being a runt/runty (severely delayed).


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't


----------

